# ANYONE FOLLOWED MARILYN GLEVNILLE METHODS OF NATURAL CONCEP????



## KarenC (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi

I've recently read an article in our Sunday Paper supplement 'The miracle baby diet', written by a patient of Marilyn Glenville.

The patient describes how she hit the menopause at 37 & her FSH level was 50.  She then followed a radical eating plan & then conceived at age 40.  The plan involves eating the correct foods & taking supplements.  All very optimistic.

I have visited Marilyn Glenville website but am not sure if it's just a 'sales' gimmick as the website leads you through lots of tests & supplements you can buy online.

Has anyone purchased any products on this website (books or supplements), & if so do you think it has helped or a load of rubbish?

I'd love your opinions on this before I try.  
  
Thanks

Karen


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

her methods are pretty much the same as everyone else 

She advises an organic diet, rich in protein and low in sugar - no booze and no caffeine 

the supplements are the same as any you can buy at a chemist. 

My personal view is that i don't think it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Karen

We followed the advice in MG's book "Natural Solutions to Infertility" and also Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception".  There is quite a bit of overlap between the two in terms of diet and supplement advice. My DH took MG's Fertility Plus for Men supplements as I discovered that their content was pretty similar to what he had been advised to take previously by a nutritional therapist - only far fewer capsules a day with MG!  I stuck with a different prenatal supplement  suggested by the nutritional therapist (Thorne's Basic Prenatal) but from memory it was quite similar to the MG version.  We didn't conceive naturally but we did succeed on my third IVF (using my own eggs) when I was 42 after nine and half years ttc.

Do diet and supplements make any difference?  I honestly don't know - but I do think they are worth a try (or, at least, it's worth reading one or both of the books and taking on board the basic dietary and lifestyle advice).  It might help with ttc naturally and, at the very least, won't do any harm if you are having IVF. The supplements are pricey, but a drop in the ocean compared to the cost of IVF

Good luck

Ellie


----------

